# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Ενισχυτής Macrom

## dayhawk77

Γειά σας παιδιά.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει ήδη παρόμοιο θέμα αλλά θα ήθελα την βοήθεια κάποιου στο παρακάτω πρόβλημα.Δυστυχώς αντέστρεψα την πολικότητα σε ένα τετρακάναλο ενισχυτή με αποτέλεσμα να με πάρει ο καπνός στα μούτρα και να ψηθούν διάφορα τρανζίστορ.Σας παραθέτω μερικές φωτό για να δείτε ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει.Η ζημιές βρίσκονται στην μεριά που είναι το συν/πλην/γείωση.Πέραν αυτών των θεμάτων που θα δείτε ο ενισχυτής δεν έχει κάτι άλλο και παντού είναι πεντακάθαρος.Εγώ έχω επαφή με κολλητήρι αλλά δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός για να έχω σταθερή άποψη.Διαθέτω επίσης και ανταλλακτικά.Εσείς τι πιστέυετε σαν σφαιρική άποψη ότι πρέπει να κάνω?Θα το καταφέρω μόνος μου η πρέπει να πάω σε τεχνικό?Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## takisegio

εσυ ξερεις τις δυναμεις σου.ρωτα ποτε θελει ενας συναδελφος να σου τα αλλαξει.πιστευω οχι παραπανω απο 30 ο.αντιστασεις εχεις παρει;

----------


## jimakos206

Τσέκαρε και την δίοδο προστασίας

----------


## JOUN

^^ Aν ειχε διοδο προστασιας φανταζομαι δεν θα καιγοταν..

----------


## FILMAN

Γιώργο στα μεγάλα ρεύματα η δίοδος προστασίας μπαίνει κατά κανόνα παράλληλα με την είσοδο και όχι σε σειρά.

----------


## JOUN

Συμφωνοι Φιλιππε αλλα αν βραχυκυκλωνε η διοδος θα καιγοταν μονο αυτη και τιποτε αλλο ετσι δεν ειναι;Γιαυτο λεω οτι δεν γινεται να ειναι η διοδος ειτε αν ηταν σε σειρα ειτε παραλληλα..
Αφου καηκε απο αναποδη τροφοδοσια λογικα δεν ειχε καθολου διοδο(αν και μου φαινεται δυσκολο να παιζει κατι τετοιο)

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν είναι παράλληλα δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα (π.χ. μπορεί να λιώσει χαλκοδιάδρομος που οδηγεί στη δίοδο οπότε αυτή βγαίνει εκτός). Φυσικά μπορεί να μην έχει καθόλου δίοδο.

----------


## xsterg

θα προτεινα να πας σε ειδικο.

----------


## jimakos206

Δίοδο Έχει ο ενισχυτής είναι δίπλα στο όρθιο πηνίο.Μπορεί να έχει καεί και το TL494.

----------

